# What paint to use?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It says wood and metal, and for use on pipes and storage tanks......

In my experience anything that will coat wood and metal alike will work well on fiberglass too. That is of course with proper prep (sanding and priming).

The enamle hardener is interesting to me, I'll have to look into it more.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

What are your color options? I foresee a limited selection: John Deere Green, Massey Red, New Holland Blue or Kubota Orange. 

Nate


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

These are more geared color selection to farm equipment colors... there are the ones that you mentioned as well as Oliver Green and some whites. If the store didn't have a better section, I was gonna use some white to change the Oliver Green to a lighter color for the top and the Oliver Green straight for the outside of my 15-4 Gheenoe.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I don't claim that the paints are the same, but a lot of duck hunters use a flat marine enamel to camo their boats. They say it is hell for stout.

Nate


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

> Nate said "They say it is hell for stout"


I'm sorry, but what do you mean by this?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Sorry about that.  Anything that is "hell for stout" is really tough and durable. I don't know if I picked the phrase up in Texas, Louisiana or the Midwest.  

Nate


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification.  I spent 2 years in Texas and Colorado for 5 and haven't heard that... maybe it was in Louisiana?  ;D


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I am going use this paint with Soft Sand on a bow cap. They have been making marine paint for 150 years. 

http://www.kirbypaint.com/index.php

Flat duck boat paint:

http://www.lockstockbarrell.com/paintdd.htm


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been using the valspar hardener with regular and marine rustoleum. It's good stuff and does harden the paint, and dry it within a few hours. Only issue is it reduces working time alot so rolling and tipping is harder. Next build I'll be using a gun.

Oh and no issues over glass.


----------

